# FreeBSD 10.0, Nagios can't find some libraries



## xander (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello everyone_!_


```
/usr/local/libexec/nagios/check_snmp_disk
Shared object "libkvm.so.5" not found, required by "check_snmp_disk"

/usr/local/libexec/nagios/check_ldap
Shared object "libldap-2.4.so.8" not found, required by "check_ldap"
```

Can you help me*?* *W*hat components _do_ *I* need _to_ install for it???


----------



## chatwizrd (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: FreeBSD 10.0 Nagios can't find some libraries*

Did you search your server for those files?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Freebsd 10.0 Nagios can't find some libs*

How did you get to this point? Is this a fresh install of FreeBSD-10.0 and net-mgmt/nagios or did you upgrade from FreeBSD-9.x? I'm going to guess that you upgraded from FreeBSD-9.x because /lib/libkvm.so.5 was updated to /lib/libkvm.so.6 in FreeBSD-10.0 so your installation of net-mgmt/nagios is looking for the old library. It needs to be rebuilt along with all your other ports.


----------



## xander (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Freebsd 10.0 Nagios can't find some libs*



			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> How did you get to this point? Is this a fresh install of FreeBSD-10.0 and net-mgmt/nagios or did you upgrade from FreeBSD-9.x? I'm going to guess that you upgraded from FreeBSD-9.x because /lib/libkvm.so.5 was updated to /lib/libkvm.so.6 in FreeBSD-10.0 so your installation of net-mgmt/nagios is looking for the old library. It needs to be rebuilt along with all your other ports.



No, I do a fresh install, and yes, *I* see libkvm.so.6, *I* even made a symlink to libkvm.so.5, no result. *S*ame problem with the script check_ping. *I* resolved it by installing gmake, but now *I* can't find what components *I* need _to_ install or do *I* need to update something???


----------



## trh411 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd suggest you install the sysutils/bsdadminscripts port, if not already installed, and then run the `pkg_libchk` command. This will check all installed ports for missing libraries. Any port with missing libraries will have to be rebuilt.


----------



## xander (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry, I was mistake, when I do symlink it's working, but I don't know right it or not.

This checks for Nagios worked on previous FreeBSD 7, so it asking earlier library, and I just do symlink to new version.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 14, 2014)

xander said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was mistake, when I do symlink it's working, but I don't know right it or not.
> 
> This checks for Nagios worked on previous FreeBSD 7, so it asking earlier library, and I just do symlink to new version.


The symbolic link just masks the problem and could result in strange net-mgmt/nagios run time errors. If net-mgmt/nagios is looking for the old /lib/libkvm.so.5 library it needs to be rebuilt on FreeBSD-10.0 to pull in the new /lib/libkvm.so.6 library.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay, let's put this in a new post so you don't overlook it. I did a little research on net-mgmt/nagios and now understand that the program that is giving you the error is from net-mgmt/nagios-snmp-plugins. So I would recommend that you just rebuild net-mgmt/nagios-snmp-plugins, rather than all of net-mgmt/nagios. That should fix the error.


----------

